# Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD



## 20AE #0911 (Jun 2, 2003)

Just hooked up the output from my Sirius S50 car dock to my OEM NAV via a Dietz 1213 to the AUX connection. Good sound but now I have a faint engine noise in the background. 
Is this a shielding or ground issue and what's the best way to correct. Thanks


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD (20AE #0911)*

Maybe a ground loop isolator?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Maybe a ground loop isolator?

thats my bet as well. 
try this: http://www.radioshack.com/prod...earch


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD (20AE #0911)*

How are you liking this setup?
Where did you get your 1213?
How much was it?
Thanks, bryan


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD (20AE #0911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20AE #0911* »_Just hooked up the output from my Sirius S50 car dock to my OEM NAV via a Dietz 1213 to the AUX connection. Good sound but now I have a faint engine noise in the background. 
Is this a shielding or ground issue and what's the best way to correct. Thanks

Where did you get power?


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Engine Noise - Sirius S50-to-OEM NAV MFD ([email protected])*

I've had the same issue for a long time. I kind of solved it with an inline noise filter, but I would like to know if the sat headunit was wired incorrectly. Is there a problem with the way VW does their power?


----------

